# Recommendations for a lumbar support cushion...



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I have the regular sport seats in my car (no lumbar), and find that after about 40 minutes of driving, my lower back starts to ache. 

Anyone have any recommendations for a lumbar cushion? I typed that into google and got hundreds of hits-- so I'm hoping that one of you has a recommendation. Ideally, I'd also like something that also extended to the seat cushion-- I find that the sport seats seem a bit too firm on long drives. Any suggestions? BTW, I've tried lots of different driving positions, and finally decided that I needed a little bit more lower back support.


----------



## dlubin (Dec 22, 2002)

*Upholstery Shop*

Assuming you don't want to strap a cushion to your seat, you can look at high-end auto upholstery shops. That's the route I'll go if I wind up getting a CPO car (which may not have lumbar) vs. ordering a new one.

According to my limited research, you could spend 500-1000 for a shop to measure you, take apart the seat, add support, and sew it back together.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

If you want something you can move to different cars you may want to try The Healthy Back Store


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Did you try adjusting your seat differently when on a long drive. I would play around with the tilt feature on the bottom cushion and also play around with the tilt feature on the seat back.

I'm no chiropractor but I am almost certain that the reason you are getting back pain is that your back can't sustain the position you currently have it in and it is causing an ache, in other words, your putting pressure on the wrong part of your back. By adjusting the seat, you will be taking the pressure off that certain point therefore eliminating the pain.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *Did you try adjusting your seat differently when on a long drive. I would play around with the tilt feature on the bottom cushion and also play around with the tilt feature on the seat back.
> 
> I'm no chiropractor but I am almost certain that the reason you are getting back pain is that your back can't sustain the position you currently have it in and it is causing an ache, in other words, your putting pressure on the wrong part of your back. By adjusting the seat, you will be taking the pressure off that certain point therefore eliminating the pain. *


Yeah-- I know what you mean. I've tried it with the seat cushion tilting forward more and with it tilting back. I've played with the backrest. Its always something that's sort of bothered me, but I finally decided that I couldn't get comfortable in the seats and that I need to buy something to help out. Part of the reason is that the seat cushion is actually a bit too firm for me on longer trips. Fortunately, it looks like there's plenty of products out there to address these issues (but that's the problem-- too many choices). So far, the best options seem to be one of the driver's seat products from Obus (altough they're pretty ugly). It looks like I can get one for about $20-$40-- so its no great loss if I don't like it. Brookstone sells a separate seat cushion and backrest from them , but they're more costly.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I have a similar problem on long (2hr+) drives. And I thought German cars' seats were supposed to be better at this... If I were doing this over again I'd try and get lumbar adjust separately.

I'd be interested in seeing what you find. I just ordered an upholstry-matching OEM seatcover so if there is something I can insert between it and the seat it would be 'invisible.'


----------



## GalBimmer (Jul 7, 2002)

blech. A roadster is hell on the lower back.  

Someone gave me a lumbar support cushion when I got my car.

It's called TheBackRest (imagine that) by Cascade Design.

What makes this nice is that you can inflate it to the right comfort level, which makes a tremendous difference. It sounds like it would be cheap (think intertube) but it's just the opposite - great nylon fabric, very cool in summer.

Can't recommend anything for the hiney though...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I have a similar problem on long (2hr+) drives. And I thought German cars' seats were supposed to be better at this... If I were doing this over again I'd try and get lumbar adjust separately.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing what you find. I just ordered an upholstry-matching OEM seatcover so if there is something I can insert between it and the seat it would be 'invisible.' *


YEah, me too--although The 5 and 7 series are excellent. That's a good idea to use a seatcover to hide the support. Strangely, I've never had this problem before-- even in some real "penalty box" economy cars. :dunno: I once drove for 5 hours straight in a Geo Prism with little discomfort. I'm hoping that one of these supports is the answer.
Here are some ideas so far:
http://store.yahoo.com/lowestdollar1/obcomdrivsea2.html
(to see a more accurate picture and description, go to:
http://www.obusforme.com/products/ds_obus20.htm

Also considering this one because it looks like it has better lumbar and tail bone padding. But I could live without the heat and massage functions (these seats are ugly enough without having a separate controller and plugging into the cigarette lighter). This one is sort of the poor man's BMW comfort seat I guess:
http://www.obusforme.com/products/ds_obus91.htm
Ideally, I'd get the Obus 50 or 51 (they seem to provide more padding than the 20 but without the gimmicks of the 90 series). Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any place that sells them.

Finally, the most expensive option (by the same company):
http://www.brookstone.com/shop/prod...&subcategory_code=512&search_type=subcategory

This would probably provide the best support, but I don't know if the thickness of these items would end up feeling awkward and uncomfortable. Also not thrilled about spending that much if I can get a $20 item that gives me what I need (just a bit more support and padding). Also considering going with this inflatable lumbar backrest instead of the one that's show in the link:
http://www.strictlynatural.com/HomePage.asp?Page=/ProductDetail.asp&PN=1260001

Ror fixed lumbar support, tempur-pedic makes good ones:
http://www.brookstone.com/shop/prod...&subcategory_code=627&search_type=subcategory

As you can tell, if you start researching this for just a little bit you quickly come up with way too many options. I've chosen the above items somewhat arbitrarily, and based on whatever positive anecdotal evidence I could find. If anyone has other suggestions, or has any strong feeling about one of the above items, please tell me. An old post from JPinTO got me looking into Obus Forme products, and I went from there.

I feel like a real old man.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Before I go ahead and buy one of these things-- I just want to get any final opinions....so i'm bumping this thread.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Anything Tempur-pedic I would highly reccommend.


----------

